# Bionic Bow



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

as i recall Bo Jackson the ex baseball and football star once pulled like 235 lbs on that thing.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Correction Gary Husenkers son pulled more. Just got off the phone with him.. Hahah 217 I believe is what he said,..


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

ky hammer said:


> as i recall Bo Jackson the ex baseball and football star once pulled like 235 lbs on that thing.


211


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Gary Broadhead pulled 229 at Redding circa 1998-99. Never saw the bionic bow after that. Gary hunsacker used to travel the country raising money for Bowhunters Who Care. You would pay to see how much you could pull. Also friends would bet each other with the loser paying. I bet some friends at Fresno one year that Roy Mcfarland and I could both pull 200 pounds. Of course there were many takers so Roy and I both got on the bow at the same time and pulled it. Literally, we did what we said we could do. Being that it was for a good cause, everyone payed up , after a few good laughs.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Vaguely remember the bow if it was the same one rotating around the IBO circuit back in 90-91. My shooting buddy Todd Peacock at 154lbs drew 168lbs on the bow at Middleton, Ohio during the IBO Triple Crown. What a shoot 5-7 inches of rain with foam targets floating!


----------



## NIIDEEP (Oct 12, 2013)

Flame-Tamer said:


> Correction Gary Husenkers son pulled more. Just got off the phone with him.. Hahah 217 I believe is what he said,..


Gary was at Auroa In the early 80"s. They had a bull pulling contest. His son was pulling the bow. Everybody that was watching were saying thats about all he can pull then he would rip off maybe 25 more in a row then get back into his rythem. Never seen anyone beat him. This was a contest for repeated pulls. And cant remember what the number was. He also had a recurve that had a arrow atached to it and a rest like deal with a hole in it for the arrow Then it had a clothes pin on the shaft and the shaft was marked like a ruler. How ever far you pulled it thats where the clothes pin marked it. A guy came into the tent wanting a 150lb pull recurve. Guy wasnt to big and everyone one in there didnt say much and Gary handed him the recurve. We thought this will be good, He popped the clothes pin off the arrow and said that dont feel to bad Everybody about chit, no one had pulled it that far and before we came to our senses the guy was gone and no one had his name or knew him!!!

Back to Garys son he wasnt that big, and there were some big ol boys there but none could match him.


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

The Bionic Bow is still around, I regularly give it a try pulling it back, although we don't crank it up too high anymore due to the fact it isn't very safe. Gary Hunsicker is my grandpa, and Scott Hunsicker is my uncle. Here is a recent post that I made to a bunch of people that didn't believe there was such a thing as a 200# compound bow.

"Would anybody like to place a wager on this bet? I'd be willing to empty your pockets of any loose change or whatever you're willing to throw down. On February 17, 1990 Bo Jackson was invited to be the guest speaker at a banquet for United Bowhunters of Missouri. Gary Hunsicker, Vice President for Bowhunters Who Care, had the Bionic Bow at the banquet and Bo wanted to pull it. At this time, the most Bo had ever pulled was 80# on his Proline because that is all it would go up to. He pulled back 100# like it was nothing and the crowd knew something amazing was going to happen that evening. My uncle, Scott Hunsicker, pulled side by side with Bo. Kansas City Life Insurance would donate 1 dollar to Bow Hunters Who Care for every pound Bo and Scott could pull, and would also donate another dollar for each pound to Missouri Conservation. They pulled side by side continuously until Bo had tried 5 times at 222#. Scott tried 4 times and was ready to give up, but the crowd would not let him until he tried 5 times. Scott pulled back 222# on his 5th try and Bo had only pulled 217#. Bo shook his hand and said "You da King." At the time, Bo weighed 235 lbs and Scott weighed 173 lbs, so Scott pulled 49 lbs over his body weight, but it was definitely not his first time pulling the bow back. If ya'll don't believe me I can get my hands on the newspaper and magazine articles to prove it. The world record was actually set on the Bionic Bow at 249# by Mike Levangie in Middleton, Ohio at the USA Bowhunters Championships. The record for a recurve was set by Gary Lee Broadhead at 200# in 1982 at the Fresno Safari. My uncle Scott was well known in the area for pulling high weights. When he was 19 years old on 9-7-1981, he was doing a charity event, raising money for Muscular Distrophy in Topeka, Kansas on the Jerry Lewis Telethon and pulled The ******* Mother set at 116#, 517 times non stop and that is a record that will never be broken. The ******* Mother was a Jennings that my grandpa, Gary Hunsicker super built to become "The ******* Mother""

Lengthy I know, but there are plenty of stories about people pulling those two bows back.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

IOs there a picture of the Bionic Bow? I've Googled it to no avail.


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

This is a photo of my grandpa holding the Bionic Bow


----------



## NIIDEEP (Oct 12, 2013)

He looks a little different from the early 80's. We still talk about when they pulled the bow back we thought over 2 hundred times. It wasnt that bow but another. Nice seeing a picture of him been a long time. He probably dont remember me. I am 1 of the 3 who started the IBO tell your Gand Pa Mark Troutman says hello.


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll do that Mark. The bow you're thinking of was The ******* Mother. Which my Uncle Scott pulled back 517 times non stop at 116 lbs.


----------



## NIIDEEP (Oct 12, 2013)

brithunsicker said:


> I'll do that Mark. The bow you're thinking of was The ******* Mother. Which my Uncle Scott pulled back 517 times non stop at 116 lbs.


 When he pulled it back at Aurora people watching were saying he cant go much farther and he would rip off about 25 real fast then get back into his rythm. The recurve with the clothes pin was something else to. Unreal what he could do.


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah he is left handed and would do about 25 with his left hand and then get tired so he would switch to his right hand and do another 25


----------



## kmeininger (Nov 11, 2013)

I have to ask did anyone ever shoot arrows out of that thing at 200lbs and if so what were the arrows?


----------



## cablrus (Jan 24, 2014)

I remember this way back when i was in my early teens, Gary told my dad and I about "the ******* mother" story above in his shop/basement. How is Gary? My dad bought my first bow through him a Jennings forked lightning and my dad bought a jennings 25th Ann. edition both were sweet bows.And the summer at the jamboree was cool. is he still in business or the family have a shop somewhere?? My wife and I have just recently got back into archery after a 20 year or so respite and prolly need someone more knowledgeable than us to look at the bows we are getting give em a once over (used equipment) and arrows and such.


----------



## brithunsicker (Oct 9, 2013)

PM sent @cablrus


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

classic memory!


----------

